
List of cases US Supreme Court will hear in the 2019-2020 Term - Jun8
https://www.oyez.org/cases/2019
======
Jun8
There are several important cases that are coming up, e.g. see below for some
discussion on prominent pending cases:

    
    
      * Cases to watch: https://www.axios.com/supreme-court-cases-2020-census-gerrymandering-lgbtq-discrimination-43e9c931-78aa-42a8-b32a-1f385f0a262a.html 
      * https://www.npr.org/2019/10/07/765091522/the-supreme-court-march-to-the-right-fast-and-furious-or-incremental
    

In addition, here are some I found interesting:

    
    
      * Age discrimination: https://www.oyez.org/cases/2019/18-882
      * Public access to legal annotations: https://www.oyez.org/cases/2019/18-1150
      * May a state abolish the insanity defense: https://www.oyez.org/cases/2019/18-1150
      * How broad can the law be against encouraging or inducing illegal immigration for commercial advantage: https://www.oyez.org/cases/2019/19-67

